# interest in peppermill GB?



## Mikey (Nov 13, 2007)

Was wondering if there are any of you would would be interested in doing a GB on Peppermills from CSUSA. The Premium and Deluxe ones can be mix and match and at 50+ we would get 20% discount on both. I need to get 6 and with this discount, I'd be saving $14. If anyone else needs a handful this could at least pay for shipping charges. 

So, anyone think they might be interested?


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 13, 2007)

I'd order 4 of them.

Thanks,


----------



## JimBobTucson (Nov 15, 2007)

I would probably get in on it. You should post this on the Group Buy Forum to get a better feel for the interest.


----------



## jeff (Nov 15, 2007)

Moved to the Group Buy forum...


----------



## joeatact (Nov 15, 2007)

I would be interested in 4 also


----------



## Mikey (Nov 16, 2007)

Jeff, thanks for moving. I had posted in the "other items" section as it was not pen related.

Well, so far it appears we have a request for 14. Need 36 more.[B)]


----------

